# Severe Teeth Issues?



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Have you tried Gentle brush ? It won't remove much but it might loosen it some. Poor little guy...I have seen some really bad teeth in my rescues but none as bad as his. At this point I would give him soft food. Bully sticks might help if his gums are not too sore to chew them. Good luck

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, I tried brushing but he yelped as soon as I put any pressure.  Maybe I'll just try being even more gentle


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Sorry again! This isn't about a poodle but I think it should still be in the health section... I'm fostering an apparently 5 year old pom who has the worst teeth I've ever seen. Ever. His breath is horrific and you can't even see his front teeth, just cm's of plaque.
> I sent an email to our local animal shelter to see if they and the vets can find some way to help as I have no money, but until then what can I do for him now? He doesn't like biting really because I assume it hurts. I watered down his food but figure that's just adding to the problem then. I bought a couple denta bone type things which I know don't really help, but it's sort of the inbetween between hard food and completely soft food. I now bought tiny food bites for him since he's so small, but I'm not sure he'll actually chew it. Any ideas how I can work on getting his teeth a bit stronger until he can get the dentist visit?
> http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/IMG_4150.jpg
> (Sorry, don't know how to rotate the pic :S )


I'd pick up some Leba II and start using daily, 2 squirts per day, it will help greatly.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Honestly, he probably is in a lot of pain and brushing will just hurt him- most likely most of these teeth have to come out- I would just focus on avoiding his biting anything or touching them until he can get to a dentist. Poor baby - thank goodness he has you now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

That's also what I was wondering, if he'll just lose all his teeth  Poor dude


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You never really know until they do X-rays - Tangee's did not look anything near as bad as this, but she only got to keep five. Teaka's were sparkling clean and white - you would have thought she was under two years old if you looked at her mouth but she lost eleven due to mobility, fractures (one was even fractured below the gum line) and I think 2 that were infected( who knows how that happened when they were so clean, maybe from the fractures?), but this poor guy with so much mess on his teeth is likely full of infection and anything done at home would likely just hurt him and change nothing...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

At this point I think he will just lose a lot of teeth. I've watched a few awful dentals, when the buildup is really thick typically they first crack it off with a took sort of like a wrench (made for it, I don't speak vet) then they'll start cleaning it off with the vibration tool. Sometimes the teeth are just being held in by the buildup, by the time they get the buildup off the teeth sometimes just.. fall out.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

My guess is he will and he won't miss them at all. I would call my vet and see if you can give him something for the pain until he can have something done.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So sad  The shelter emailed me back already  They're really busy this week and not sure what they can do to help but they said they'll let me know ASAP how they can help 
So you all suggest I just water his food down or just give wet food? It won't make them any worse than they are right...?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Anyone have ideas on how to help his breath at least? It makes me gag


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Anyone have ideas on how to help his breath at least? It makes me gag


Sorry to say, when Teaka had her teeth done, the dentist told me that even though her teeth were clean, she knew from the moment that she opened Teaka's mouth that there was infection by the unmistakable SMELL, so sadly, there is probably nothing that you can due until those teeth are taken care of...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately probably the smell of old blood from rotted teeth.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there any way your vet or the shelter can help you get some antibiotics for him? The mouth is a highly vascular area and I can't stop thinking about all the bacteria coursing through his little system. If nothing else, my vet wouldn't even do a dental prophy on an animal with bad teeth until they'd been on antibiotics for at least a few days first. Poor baby!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does sound as if infection has set in, and he is likely to lose a lot of teeth. In the mean time I'd try PlaqueOff - it loosens plaque, and improves breath, won't do any harm and may do some good (it is kelp based so avoid if there are thyroid issues) - and an enzyme toothpaste or gel, like Petzlife or - much cheaper - Logic. The Logic gel is pleasant tasting, and even just licking it may help a little.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Amazon.com: PlaqClnz Daily Treatment Gel, 2-Ounce: Pet Supplies
Ann Kennedy at Clarion recommended PlaqClnz to me. I haven't used it enough to vouch for it, but it is supposed to help bad breath as well as plaque.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! I found an oral spray at my local feed store that I thought I'd give a whirl. It's mint smelling so I was excited, but it turns out it mixes in an even worse way with his breath and just made it a different kind of nasty lol.


----------

